# Building a LE resume, heres what my current plan is looking like



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

With no military behind me im trying to build a great resume if i ever am considered for any of the towns I put on my civil service

by the end of this summer this is what i will have, any feedback or suggestions would be grealty appreciated.

-SPO rule 400 (unarmed by end of March/armed possibly by end of april)
- Class A license to carry (hopefully within 2 months)
- Basic pistol safety course cert
- emt-b (by summer time)
- CPR/AED cert for the professional rescuer
- First responder cert (through spo training)

Hopefully with these on my resume It will help me be considered for a campus police position but im not sure if this is enough. After this summer i plan on getting my LE cert from NSCC and then the year after that turn it into a associates degree in CJ. Any input on what else I can do or change would be appreciated.. Also, will this help me get on at a college or other?? where should i try for?

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't want to burst your bubble, but everything you listed is either irrelevant to obtaining a FT police job, or the department that hires you will provide it.

I can't say this emphatically enough; the best chances you have of getting a police job in Massachusetts are through either veteran's preference or political influence. One thing (political influence) you probably can't change, while you can certainly change the other (veteran's preference).


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Foreign language proficiency can help depending on the PD. Portuguese is becoming a very valuable language to have in my area.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Uncle Sam could always use another troop. You want to put effort into something for the resume? JOIN THE MILITARY AND SERVE YOUR COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

SargeLorenzo said:


> JOIN THE MILITARY AND SERVE YOUR COUNTRY!!!!


Ditto.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Go to Arizona


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

j809 said:


> Go to Arizona


Or Florida or California, although he was asking about College PDs. Are they Civil Service also? If not, what he's doing would make him look better than the Average Joe who only has high school and working at McDonalds in his background.

As Delta said, it certainly wouldn't hurt to know someone wherever it is you want to work. And having veteran's preference is a big help if you're ever looking to transition to a Civil Service department in the future.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

DOnt get me wrong i would actually love to go into the service.... But, there are some certain personal responsibilities Ihave at home that requires me to be around.... I know that sounds suspect but if i had the chance... 2 years in the service would be worth the benefit of getting a job offer from a local department.

So with that said, i need to go the harder route. My mind set is "get as much LE experience and certifictions on my resume to seperate myself from the ppl with nothing LE on their resume."

I am hopeing that with these things on my resume I can atleast get on a college pd. That way I can go to the SSPO academy and then possibly the BHP or i could use the sspo academy to eventually move out of state to get a job in a pd.

I know its the hardest path to take in a career where the path can eaily lead to no where no matter how hard. But like i said i appreciate everyones comments and advice and I do keep everything into consideration


----------



## Bull614 (Jan 27, 2008)

Having a military background almost guarantees a person a police job in MA. Truthfully your best bet might be to spend your time joining the National Guard or Reserves, or go active duty. It takes time and a commitment but when you finish your service you could basically write your own ticket, figuratively speaking. 
That is unless they change the hiring process while you're in.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

why are they talking about changing the process or are there any rumors for a change?


----------



## SouthernDude (Oct 25, 2007)

I disagree with the assertion that the hiring process shouldn't change in Mass. I'm originally from out of state, where I served as a municipal LEO. I find the Mass system of hiring to be restrictive and ultimately counter productive. 

As stated previously on the thread, the best two ways to get a LE job in Mass is veteran status and political influence. While I agree it's entirely fair to give Vets preference on any governmental hiring, how can one say that political influence to get a job (especially one as sensitive as police work) is okay and shouldn't be changed?

Many states down South use a modified CS system, where anyone can pay their own way to police academy, all LEOs are certified the same, and then once you've done that, you can fight it out with getting jobs. Mass makes it overly restrictive by limiting your choices, making the training inaccessible, and no standardization across Law Enforcement certification levels (part time, full time, corrections, police, etc...)

Not to say the way one state or another does something is perfect, but Mass is the most imperfect system I've seen so far.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

SouthernDude said:


> As stated previously on the thread, the best two ways to get a LE job in Mass is veteran status and political influence. While I agree it's entirely fair to give Vets preference on any governmental hiring, how can one say that political influence to get a job (especially one as sensitive as police work) is okay and shouldn't be changed?


Political influence can't be changed because it isn't codified, and is always done with cloak & dagger secrecy. Being human, politicians are almost always going to succumb to a request for a favor. That's true, no matter where you live in the country.



SouthernDude said:


> Many states down South use a modified CS system, where anyone can pay their own way to police academy, all LEOs are certified the same, and then once you've done that, you can fight it out with getting jobs. Mass makes it overly restrictive by limiting your choices, making the training inaccessible, and no standardization across Law Enforcement certification levels (part time, full time, corrections, police, etc...)


I actually appreciate the fact that police training in Massachusetts is only available to properly screened candidates who intend to make police work their career. I don't want some scumbag who has managed to not be arrested yet sitting next to me in the academy, absorbing all of our tactics to use against us after he "can't get hired anywhere".

And, if you're going to say that writing a big check to the campaign fund of a southern sheriff doesn't dramatically improve your chances of being hired, then you're either kidding yourself or are just full of shit.



SouthernDude said:


> Not to say the way one state or another does something is perfect, but Mass is the most imperfect system I've seen so far.


Considering how scarce and desireable police jobs are here, it's actually a very good system. If you get boxed out due to politics, you'll most likely win your case at civil service and be appointed.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

There are alot of departments in New Hampshire hiring.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> *And, if you're going to say that writing a big check to the campaign fund of a southern sheriff doesn't dramatically improve your chances of being hired*, then you're either kidding yourself or are just full of shit.


The difference being, that down south (or out west), you may not need political pull to get hired. The departments are much bigger, the departments have money, and candidates are needed. The majority of departments here statewide only hire one, two, or a few a year (if that), with the exception of the bigger departments. This increases the need to call in political favors to get a foot in the door.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

So as someone trying to get on... would it be a good idea to volunteer for local and state politicians come election time etc.....

Or does it go much deeper than that?

thanks


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Quit while you're ahead. CT is always looking for guys...Especially Hartford, New Haven, Milford, Bridgeport, Norwalk, Stamford and Willimantic. You can get hired in those cities within a few months. Everywhere else around the state (except CSP) takes about a year to get hired.


----------



## SouthernDude (Oct 25, 2007)

Delta,

I can see your point in regards to the scarcity of police jobs and how civil service is able in many ways to make the process more fair. And you're certainly right on about political favors in Southern sheriff offices, but on the whole, such favors are seen primarily in command staff (which turns over every time a new guy is elected). 

Perhaps my critical eye towards the Mass system is mislead in that most Southern cities and counties have more money to throw around than a lot of small Massachusetts towns have. 

I'll admit that my perspective may be a little off in light of my Southern origins (been in Mass 6 years). But I still disagree on your opinion of more public access to police academies. In the state where I worked and in the state where I was born, you have to pass a background investigation prior to enrolling. Police academies are run out of community colleges (most large cities have their own academy, as in Mass), and each academy has "constituent" departments, which are usually comprised of agencies within the geographic area served by the college. It's personnel from those departments which jointly conduct the BI. In other words, you still have to pass all of the state's security requirements of being an LEO prior to being trained. Once trained, then the true competition begins as you compete for jobs (which in the South, is not so competitive right now given the lack of qualified applicants). 

I also would like to see Mass make law enforcement credentials more standardized. For example, eliminating such distinctions as reserve, municipal, special state, deputy, etc. And I still don't understand why they limit you on the number of jurisdictions that receive your scores...but oh well.

In the end, different states do different things. I'm in a law enforcement academy right now after six years of trying (moved here for my wife). But like the previous posts suggest, I can always go to Florida or Arizona.

Just my two cents, but I appreciate the perspective of those of you who've been here forever and are already in the biz.


----------



## tacpup82 (Dec 7, 2007)

In some other states like Maryland and Virginia, there are "cadet" programs where you are a paid member of an organization. Maryland state police and Fairfax County Police Dept in Virginia (one of the states best, and nationally known academy) are two fine programs. 
Another option is to find a state that has a police certification though a community college..again, in Maryland PGCC has an academy were you can get precertified so you qualify for a job right away. I have a friend who did this, and it reciprocated in the state of NH, so it seems like a good idea. 
Other than that, youre SOL in the cop world, unless you join the military and serve your country. Military service is huge on a resume.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Mschumann, If you don't intend to join the military, you may have to look to other states to get a job. I am originally from Massachusetts and ended up in the Southeast for college. When the time came to get a job, I decided to apply down here; I was hired within 5 months of taking my initial test. That's faster than most places, but it gives you an idea of the swiftness in hiring in other parts of the country. 

I have issues with the way some things work with Civil Service, however, I support and respect the preference military veterans receive; not having that background, and wanting to get my LE career started as soon as possible, I made the decision to apply for a job in a region where law enforcement jobs were simply more plentiful and where I had the required qualifications and experience to get hired.

With or without military experience, one must be VERY persistent in Massachusetts, and it might take years to get on the job. I was simply not prepared to wait that long and went elsewhere.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> The difference being, that down south (or out west), you may not need political pull to get hired. The departments are much bigger, the departments have money, and candidates are needed. The majority of departments here statewide only hire one, two, or a few a year (if that), with the exception of the bigger departments. This increases the need to call in political favors to get a foot in the door.


Southern departments constantly hire because they often can't retain people who leave for more lucrative pastures. Without strong unions, the departments gets away with paying peanuts and many officers leave for better paying/better benefits departments or find employment in the private sector.

Many Troopers I've worked with left departments in Virginia, NC, SC or Florida to come here and get paid a decent wage. That's another reason why police jobs in Mass are scarce; they're among the best-paid in the country.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

I do appreciate all of the advice everyone has gave me. I have very small hopes and dreams for being hired on a civil service position in MA. In my home town of Malden I am tied for 25th on the list... Until the other day, when I was at the Police station applying for my LTC, I did not know how badly being tied for 25th is. When I told the lady who was helping me she grimaced lol... The only hope I have and I am pursuing as far as civil service is being hired in a cadet program and getting the extra points added.

As far as building a LE resume, I have completed the Boston Special's academy and I have completed my EMT course (state exam in June). Right now, I am trying very hard to get hired as a Boston Special. I have also submitted an application to the Sherriff's department as well. Next on my things to do list, Applying for a volunteer police position and starting my associates degree for CJ in September.

I will also be applying throughout New England for various LE positions. I will also be applying for other out of state jobs as well. Any opportunity I get!

If I have made any spelling errors or typo's I apologize. I have been very sick the past few days and it has made me very lazy and stupid haha.

Thanks


----------



## tacpup82 (Dec 7, 2007)

[ 

I am hopeing that with these things on my resume I can atleast get on a college pd. 

Dont know why you are holding the college pds in an "easier to get into light" most schools have their cops go to the academy...the same deal that every other cop has to go through. In NH UNH and Plymouth have the same stringent requirements to get onto a dept as the regular locals do. I wouldnt be down playing the commitment of being an LEO anywhere until you got that ticket in.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I don't really have anything relevant to law enforcement in general, but getting on the job has been a monkey on my back for 4 years. The reality is that the things you mentioned in your original post will make you stand out like a popped collar on Caro St. *hint: that means you won't.* That is not to insult you in any way. It's very difficult to get on the job in Mass. I went the campus route (which still took over 2.5 years), and after I went through the SSPO, went after a part-time gig in my town.

I don't know what the SPO rule 400 thing is, but in order to go after a campus job, you will need the reserve intermittent academy (150 hours maybe?) and your associates in CJ. That will allow you to get warranted. You have to understand that your resume cannot be something static. You have to have a solid base to work with, and then customize it to whatever campus you are applying to. It's great to have all your certificates and stuff, but be able to sell your 'soft skills': Communication, problem solving, initiative, etc... In a campus environment they are not looking for future SWAT members.

I have been through about 25 oral boards, 10,000 applications, and still have alot to learn. There is no hard/fast rule about what will get you a job. The best advice has been given. MILITARY SERVICE (for your country first, yourself second). I consider myself pretty good with a resume, and would have no problem giving you some feedback if you PM it to me, without any personal info. Some members did that for me a long time ago, and it helped me get on the job.

If all else fails here is a good formula:
Step 1: Apply out of state
Step 2: ????
Step 3: Profit


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

You don't always have to look too far out of state. I am sure plenty here can rattle off tons of departments hiring in Southen parts of Vermont, Maine and New Hampshire.


----------

